# Bored of chicken



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

hi all im getting really bored of chicken after just finishing 5kg of it, so i think im gonna use pork chops for abit any one else on here use pork instead of chicken for a break ??


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah use any meat bud, unless you are cutting?

100% beef burgers FTW!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

5kg mate? thats a big meal !


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> hi all im getting really bored of chicken after just finishing 5kg of it, so i think im gonna use pork chops for abit any one else on here use pork instead of chicken for a break ??


tuna steaks are good too


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tesco beef is quite cheap, i make a beef stew twice aweek as chicken and pasta bores the bejesus of me


----------



## JordanJ (Oct 29, 2011)

Can't beat a nice bit of ribeye, had a kg of it yesterday :tongue:


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

I hear human is THE meat with the correct protein to assimulate, before anyone says, man meat is a different matter altogether. :lol:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol biggun i take it you like your man meat haha


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

pork is just so cheap and i think you get more protein per gram from it


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

cas said:


> yeah use any meat bud, unless you are cutting?
> 
> 100% beef burgers FTW!


Why is that mate? is it because of red meat being fat etc?

Man love the butchers burgers :001_tt2:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

You know you can eat more than one food source dont you? it dont need to be jsut chicken all the time (or pork).

I have salmon, chicken, venison, tuna, eggs, fillet steak, shakes and nuts for my protein requirements EVERY day. Then there is the carbs LOL. You can have a diverse diet guys...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Why is that mate? is it because of red meat being fat etc?
> 
> Man love the butchers burgers :001_tt2:


yeah, when most people cut they tend to stick to fish, chicken, turkey etc...not beef, pork, lamb  although it doesnt matter as long as you are still in cal defilct


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Turkey


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Pork is such a great meat and not too expensive. I roast a huge joint on the Sunday, then enough left over to wolf down for the next couple days. Job done!


----------



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

Try any game... pigeon, Rabbit, for instance contains more protein than chicken


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been making low carb curries with chicken , chicken tikka is awesom.

Suppose it depends on what you do with it, chicken with rice can get so boring.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Go Beef for a while with a good grill pan I alternate between the two when i get sick of it.

Jerk seasoning is also the way forward


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Lamb steaks are a personal fave.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Bored after just 5 kg?

Oh dear.

Lean mince and steaks along with chicken make up the vast majority of my meat consumed.

Try changing up what you eat your chicken with, what you marinade it in etc. you can do a hell of a lot with chicken to keep it interesting.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

gotta saw i love my chicken and cook it in two lots to do me for the week. Use the over bags - dead easy and you can add whatever spices/veg you want. Keep the meat tender and it's a no brainer.


----------

